# 15 reps for mass



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

in youtube and forums, some aesthetics bodybuilders say they never use 5 reps or 8 reps since beginning. all use 15 reps.

15 reps better than 8-12 reps?

one of them doing bicep curl 40kg 15 reps and I doing 42.5kg 8 reps yet his arm is 2x bigger than mine.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

smallboy said:


> in youtube and forums, some aesthetics bodybuilders say they never use 5 reps or 8 reps since beginning. all use 15 reps.
> 
> 15 reps better than 8-12 reps?
> 
> one of them doing bicep curl 40kg 15 reps and I doing 42.5kg 8 reps yet his arm is 2x bigger than mine.


 Genetics


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't compare yourself to other individuals that way - you simply don't and can't know all the factors that are different between you.

In regards to rep ranges, while some muscles often do seem to respond better to a specific rep range than other muscles, that too is somewhat individual as we all have different base levels of strength, muscular endurance, and even slight differences in muscle fiber type ratios. All in all the best thing, even if you find a default rep range that a particular muscle seems to respond to best, is to employ multiple different rep ranges. There's some research supporting this as well as plenty of anecdote.

Personally though I do find my arms (and legs) to grow best with 12-20 reps taken to failure on many sets as my default range... upper body muscles generally prefer heavier sets not to failure in the 6-12 range.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't say if it does or not, iv never gone that high highest I ever go is 12. No one can say unless they have experience with reps of upto 15


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

15 RM is 65% of RM, So i don't think why it won't build muscle. As far as hypertrophy is concerned, it has been shown in many studies that 65%-85% is a good range. The main reason behind this approach can be prevention of injury and achieving hypertrophy thru metabolic stress. However, everyone is different. Do it and find out if it works for you.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

I found especially on legs I would try at least go heavy and high reps.

wich worked fairly well.

i would warmup plate each side every warmup set squats below parallel

(wouldn't recommend knee wraps unless prone to injury plus I feel to restricted in wraps don't like them.)

then 4plates would be 1x12 2nd set 5plate to failer then I would have a spot (set begins at failure)

then I may if I'm not feeling sick do a 2nd set in same manner.

sometimes I don't get to finish the workout, lol

if I'm ok,

i will go for high reps and try legpress heavy.

example.

8plates side 1x20 (just below parallel

i call below the comfort zone)

then 11plates 1x20 14plate 1x faliure then I would drop set each time to failure

drop setting around 2/3 times

and that would be it.

Same principle for calfs

and upper body between 6-12 reps incorporating same principles again

exception of chest where I would pre exhaust only due/prone to rotator cuff issues


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't lift particularly heavy.... Am also bigger than most people who I know that lift more than me


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

FelonE said:


> I don't lift particularly heavy.... Am also bigger than most people who I know that lift more than me


 Exactly, I think it is important to train heavy but your feeling that body part and in absolute control,

if that means your not as strong as one would like, it's irrelevant, if it feels heavy and it's working the muscle that's the way it goes.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

smallboy said:


> in youtube and forums, some aesthetics bodybuilders say they never use 5 reps or 8 reps since beginning. all use 15 reps.
> 
> 15 reps better than 8-12 reps?
> 
> one of them doing bicep curl 40kg 15 reps and I doing 42.5kg 8 reps yet his arm is 2x bigger than mine.


 The weight won't make any difference why his arms are bigger than yours. You see small guys that are stronger than big guys all the time. I personally believe the sweet spot is 6 to 8 reps, well its what works for me anyway


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

smallboy said:


> in youtube and forums, some aesthetics bodybuilders say they never use 5 reps or 8 reps since beginning. all use 15 reps.
> 
> 15 reps better than 8-12 reps?
> 
> one of them doing bicep curl 40kg 15 reps and I doing 42.5kg 8 reps yet his arm is 2x bigger than mine.


 Only one word, just the one!

Out of the 51 words you wrote above, if you just change that word to something like "sometimes", "occasionally", or even "rarely", then you'd have a case no one could argue with.

That word?

"never".


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

hadnt been over 5 reps in years of this photo being taken

progressive overload is what matters 
total tonnage is increasing over time be it through reps or weight

training for a pump and not logging / making a conscious effort to get stronger be it through more reps or increasing the weight on the bar is an inefficient approach to getting big and strong

EDIT - bit of a porkie i had done the odd leg press or front squat in the 8 range but by n large built by squats n deads in the 80% range


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> hadnt been over 5 reps in years of this photo being taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how about unflexed one?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> how about unflexed one?


 Bit weird


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I always say it's best to use various rep ranges. I always start my workouts with a heavy compound or two and focus on progressive overload on those, and gradually progress to isolations for higher reps, shorter rests, dropsets, just general metabolic training. You can also periodise if you prefer.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Bit weird


 the guys doing high reps have slightly bigger leg than your flexed muscle but unflexed one.

not sure how much kg their squat. since their bench is 120kg, i guess squat 160kg.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> the guys doing high reps have slightly bigger leg than your flexed muscle but unflexed one.
> 
> not sure how much kg their squat. since their bench is 120kg, i guess squat 160kg.


 post their legs up

ill see if my eyes can measure without a tape also.

160kg is a girls squat, ive benched that


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> post their legs up
> 
> ill see if my eyes can measure without a tape also.
> 
> 160kg is a girls squat, ive benched that


 yes. thats how 15 reps is better for hypertrophy. you training for strength 5 reps. they training 15 reps with low weight yet they more ripped than your flexed leg. thats what i ask mainly in first post.

will find video when i have time.

anyway, can you post full body unflexed photo?


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

smallboy said:


> anyway, can you post full body unflexed photo?


 ? next you be wanting him sending nudes.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

smash said:


> ? next you be wanting him sending nudes.


 he posted his photo himself at first. i compare his arm, chest, abs and delts with aethestic bodybuilders'. Its common to post. Since you say that, hmm scary as you thinking about that.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> anyway, can you post full body unflexed photo?


 depends how much you gona pay me for it

i mean im not gay but hundred quid's a hundred quid


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> depends how much you gona pay me for it
> 
> i mean im not gay but hundred quid's a hundred quid


 i also not gay. i thought you want prove. so 15 reps proved already. many aesthetic bodybuilders got ripped muscle when unflexed as they use 15-20 reps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> i also not gay. i thought you want prove. so 15 reps proved already. many aesthetic bodybuilders got ripped muscle when unflexed as they use 15-20 reps.


 Being 'ripped' usually means low body fat BTW, not really anything about muscle mass.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Being 'ripped' usually meand low body fat BTW, not really anything about muscle mass.


 ya, but the guy squatting 160kg, his unflexed leg is bigger muscle than swole's flexed leg who bench 160kg.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

smallboy said:


> i also not gay. i thought you want prove. so 15 reps proved already. many aesthetic bodybuilders got ripped muscle when unflexed as they use 15-20 reps.


 Crack heads got "ripped muscle" they do 0 reps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

smallboy said:


> ya, but the guy squatting 160kg, his unflexed leg is bigger muscle than swole's flexed leg who bench 160kg.


 Weight for reps is a much better guide of size than 1RM.

As I'm pretty sure was said earlier in this thread there is likely some individual variation in this, which may relate to fibre-type split. @swole troll gained well on low reps. Others may do better on higher reps. You need to work out what is best for you. Which will likely vary between muscles.

Training with some variety on rep ranges is probably good too.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> ya, but the guy squatting 160kg, his unflexed leg is bigger muscle than swole's flexed leg who bench 160kg.


 post the pic

your descriptive skills are poor at best so i need some pics up this bitch


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

trained over the years at all kinda of rep ranges, even the crazy Kris Gethin DTP stuff where you do 50 reps etc and drop etc and had varying success at all. I have however noticed no I am older my body definitely reacts better to the lower range heavier stuff. I now train low rep range heavy weight first part of the week and higher rep range lower weight second part of week, logging and concentrating on progressively getting stronger.

an as to the bodybuilders that never do less than 15 reps, Dorian anyone ??? other than legs i dont remember many of his recorded logs doing high volume work.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> post the pic
> 
> your descriptive skills are poor at best so i need some pics up this bitch


 that's why i ask you to post full body photo. they wear shorts, i cant see their legs. i forgot guys' name which i saw last time.

just found other guy, here 2 photos of chest and arm if want compare bench. unflexed and flexed. he bench 110kg 10-15 reps, high volume. cant find his heaviest weight bench. only got 110kg.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> that's why i ask you to post full body photo. they wear shorts, i cant see their legs. i forgot guys' name which i saw last time.
> 
> just found other guy, here 2 photos of chest and arm if want compare bench. unflexed and flexed. he bench 110kg 10-15 reps, high volume. cant find his heaviest weight bench. only got 110kg.
> 
> ...


 looking like that is:

genetics 
very lean 
high androgens

fa to do with reps.

hang on...

a minute ago their legs looked much bigger than mine unflexed but now they all wearing shorts


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> looking like that is:
> 
> genetics
> very lean
> ...


 as in i forgot guys' name which i saw last time, and now i searched, all guys wear shorts.

how about you show chest and arm photo as you bench 160kg vs his 110kg 15 reps?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> as in i forgot guys' name which i saw last time, and now i searched, all guys wear shorts.
> 
> how about you show chest and arm photo as you bench 160kg vs his 110kg 15 reps?


 92kg > 120kg at 6'2

your turn.

and my lifts all over this site, i feel like im applying for a job

dig em up if you want see them

if not, since ive backed every claim thus far

Squat 240kg ez
Bench 160kg ez 
Deadlift 260kg


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

smallboy said:


> that's why i ask you to post full body photo. they wear shorts, i cant see their legs. i forgot guys' name which i saw last time.
> 
> just found other guy, here 2 photos of chest and arm if want compare bench. unflexed and flexed. he bench 110kg 10-15 reps, high volume. cant find his heaviest weight bench. only got 110kg.
> 
> ...


 He is Andrei Deiu and that too a bit Photoshop one. You know him?


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

swole troll said:


> 92kg > 120kg at 6'2
> 
> your turn.
> 
> ...


 nice. i dont have so much muscle now. restarted around 1.2 month ago with 1 week break.

i only have old photos. these are 4-5 months before i stopped gym in 2011.


----------



## smallboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jordan08 said:


> He is Andrei Deiu and that too a bit Photoshop one. You know him?
> 
> View attachment 160175


 yes, this guy. i dont know him. these photos are different (the closet door at top left and his left hand), so dont think photoshop.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

And men say women are bitches :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smallboy said:


> nice. i dont have so much muscle now. restarted around 1.2 month ago with 1 week break.
> 
> i only have old photos. these are 4-5 months before i stopped gym in 2011.
> 
> ...


 ok bit of a ropey introduction

but whatever.

youve made decent progress from where you started from

as i said above, forget the 15 rep range (particularly as a natural) 
it can be effective for legs but again better off lower as a natty

you wont look like that guy irrelevant of rep range for the points i made above

hes got good genetics
hes very lean and hes running androgens which make you look even drier, leaner and fuller (particularly tren and winny)

so id forget whatever approach he has and focus on whatever you have been doing because its put noticeable size on you

id recommend looking into something like lyle mcdonalds upper lower if and when progress stalls

its about getting stronger over time, there is no magic rep range, just increase the weight or reps as often as possible whilst eating in a calorie surplus and you will grow


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> ok bit of a ropey introduction
> 
> but whatever.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't waste you breath bro he says he's vegan but he eats eggs and he thinks it's ok for vegans to eat eggs.

kids confused man I don't think he knows what the f**ks going off up in here.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

creepiest thread 2018 award winner


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For the bazillionth time - don't compare to others, and there is no magic rep range or training protocol.

Almost anything will work if you do it consistently for a long time, you train hard enough to require genuine effort, and you remain continually progressive.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

If you get used to repping out and your recovery speed increases and you can train just as frequently then you will get bigger than if you do less reps simply due to time under tension. This is well known although the amount of muscle mass attained will also be determined by how much tension is applied, so how much weight you are using.

Personally I alternate between an occasional heavy week and rep weeks. Some months is 3 weeks of reps and one week heavy, other months it's 50/50.


----------

